

Too Big to Care: Citibank and the Cost of Uninvested Bureaucrats - gruez
https://medium.com/@dempsey/too-big-to-care-citibank-and-the-cost-of-uninvested-bureaucrats-cff0698fc14a

======
ourmandave
I'm guessing Citibank is playing hard ball because if they lose this case it
opens the flood gates to a bazillion other settlements.

~~~
dd36
How? It's arbitration and settlements are usually confidential with a non-
disparagement agreement.

